# 2 adorable bunnies need a forever home! (San Francisco Bay Area)



## Criki (Jun 6, 2016)

3 months ago, I saved a bunch of rabbits that someone just abandonned on the side of the road. I immediately posted on craigslist, facebook, left a note on my residence... I was able to get most of the rabbits adopted but two. 
I have been asking around, trying to find them a home with no luck. I contacted rescues, and they were full. The only places that would take them were places where they would get euthanized "humanely", and I don't think I can do that to them...
About 3 weeks ago, the two rabbits, that were always together, licking each other, and so close turned on each other. I woke up at 7am hearing some chaos downstairs, and the 2 bunnies were fighting so bad and there was blood. I separated them and got bit doing so (It was all my fault going in between them like that. They are so not agressive).
I contacted several vets around me, but none will take rabbits (It was on a Sunday). After closer inspection, they seemed okay. The black one had just a little scrach on his eye. The white one was the one that was hurt, his nose was all messed up. (He still has a scar from that incident) 
Eventually got a vet that will take them and she said that they were fighting now because of their hormones and that they needed to be fixed. So I did fix them 2 weeks ago, I also microshipped them. Unfortunately I could not put them back together as they keep fighting everytime I try.
They recovered great and are now ready to be adopted. The black one is a very small male rabbit. The white one is a male rex rabbit apparently (that's what the vet said). I really need to find them a home and I don't know what to do anymore.
My girlfriend is ready to bring them to this place where they euthananize them, but I really want them to have a good life. They deserve it.
Do you guys know of anyone or any organization that could help me please?
Thank you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 6, 2016)

Did you contact the House Rabbit Society in Richmond? They might be able to help with placement or someone willing to foster.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you for doing the right thing and not just dropping them off at a kill shelter. Big kudos to you! Nancy makes a great suggestion. If the Richmond HRS cannot help you let me know as I have some rabbit rescue contacts in Northern California. I can ask around and see if anyone can take them. I could also help transport. I live in the Sacramento area which isn't very far from San Fran. I would happily make the drive to save these two bunnies and help you out. 

Here are some links to local rabbit rescues:
*
Bay Area HRS*
http://rabbit.org/rabbit-center/

*The Rabbit Haven* 
http://therabbithaven.org/

*SaveABunny*
http://saveabunny.org/

*East Bay Rabbit Rescue*
http://eastbayrabbit.com/

Please keep us posted and good luck! :wave:


----------



## Criki (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you so much for helping me out. I am gonna contact hrs and i will let you know how it goes!
(On their website they do say they do not take rescue from individuals, but maybe they have some other ressources).


----------

